# Tarot Readers!!!



## Aliya A (Mar 25, 2011)

Are there any Tarot Card Readers in Cairo???


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Aliya A said:


> Are there any Tarot Card Readers in Cairo???


Just ask around for someone who practice sihr or ask for a sahir (witch) you might be able to get a discount for any curses they do as well and take you around the payprus museum

I am sure they will be able to bring you closer to the devil

Good luck and welcome to the dark side of Egypt


----------



## Aliya A (Mar 25, 2011)

*Tarot Readers!*

I think you misunderstood me totally @ Horus! I am not asking for ppl who do sihr or are witches...i am not looking for spells....I am simply looking for someone who reads the Tarot Cards..or does the Tea cup reading...








Horus said:


> Just ask around for someone who practice sihr or ask for a sahir (witch) you might be able to get a discount for any curses they do as well and take you around the payprus museum
> 
> I am sure they will be able to bring you closer to the devil
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the dark side of Egypt[/QUO


----------



## Peebles (May 9, 2011)

Aliya A said:


> I think you misunderstood me totally @ Horus! I am not asking for ppl who do sihr or are witches...i am not looking for spells....I am simply looking for someone who reads the Tarot Cards..or does the Tea cup reading...
> 
> 
> I hope you find someone. I was thinking of getting my card read here to help with my decision to move to Cairo


----------

